# $500 off iPhone 3GS if you have a data plan and extend contract for 1 year: Rogers



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

https://www.rogers.com/web/content/..._iPhone3Gs_0609_Eng-_-3GsPrelaunch_LowerBadge

Do you spend more than $100 per month on Rogers wireless services?

Do you have or would you get a data plan?

Did you buy a Rogers iPhone 3G between July 11 and September 30 last year?

Save $500 on the iPhone 3GS.



> *Questions and Answers*
> 
> *FAQs for NEW iPhone 3G S*
> 
> ...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

It was tempting until I read the part about having to extend your contract for another year.
Besides, I don't spend over $100/mth. so I'd be forking out $449.

_Offer 2:
If you are an existing iPhone 3G customer who activated or upgraded to your iPhone 3G from July 11-Sep 30 2008 and have consistently spent on average of $100 or more each month on your Rogers wireless services you will get $500 off the no-term price of an iPhone 3GS, provided that you have a data plan and extend your service agreement by 1 year. This offer does not apply for upgrading to an iPhone 3G._


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The $99 (or $100) doesn't all have to be spent on one line:



Rogers twittering rep. said:


> RT @RogersKeith: Clarification: $100 monthly spend measured through spend on wireless services. Doesn't have to all be on one phone number


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The $99 (or $100) doesn't all have to be spent on one line:


That was my next question, we have 2 iPhones, one is with the 6GB plan (about $74 total) and one is just voice, VVM pkg (about $40), so about $120 for both monthly on one bill.
Yahoo, I'll be getting a new 3GS sooner than I had planned....

Funny, I called my closest Rogers store yesterday and they said they are not going to be outright selling them. They told me I'd have to go to the Apple store.
Obviously, they get bucks from the plans they sell.
They just lost any future business from me, even though I dealt with them for both of my present phones...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm, suddenly I qualify. That's actually very tempting.

I both hate an love Apple for coming out with new products that make the previous generation look like a piece of garbage in comparison.

Can two iPhones can share the same voice plan, Value Pack, and bucket of minutes? I know there used to be a couples plan, I can never keep up at the rate Rogers changes their rate plans.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

This might actually work. My sister broke her 3G screen and I'm not really that comfortable changing it (looks pretty hard and she could be left phone-less). So I could get the 3Gs and give her my 3G... I love getting new stuff and this could be my excuse <insert evil laugh>.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I just talked to a very knowledgeable CSR at Rogers. She said that I do qualify for the 32 iPhone at $299. She also gave me an interaction # as proof of this.

If the Rogers store near me, starts to give me grief about buying the new 3GS outright, she said I can lodge a complaint, which she will send right to the top.
She suggested ordering it through them, but I want it sooner than 5 days or whenever it might get here.

I'd go to the Apple store, but it's just not as convenient as the Rogers store near me. I'm sure there will be a long line up also.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> Hmmm, suddenly I qualify. That's actually very tempting.
> 
> I both hate an love Apple for coming out with new products that make the previous generation look like a piece of garbage in comparison.
> 
> Can two iPhones can share the same voice plan, Value Pack, and bucket of minutes? I know there used to be a couples plan, I can never keep up at the rate Rogers changes their rate plans.


I hear you about the newest stuff from Apple.
Unless something has changed recently, no sharing a plan between 2 iPhones.
I think that plan is for the cheapo phones (I think).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not sure I follow: do you want an outright purchase, or the discounted price? The discount requires contract extension, etc.




Snowy said:


> I just talked to a very knowledgeable CSR at Rogers. She said that I do qualify for the 32 iPhone at $299. She also gave me an interaction # as proof of this.
> 
> If the Rogers store near me, starts to give me grief about buying the new 3GS outright, she said I can lodge a complaint, which she will send right to the top.
> She suggested ordering it through them, but I want it sooner than 5 days or whenever it might get here.
> ...


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry, I should have added that I will extend my contract for another year. No hesitation on this.

I have never had any problems with Rogers and have also been a customer for many many years, dating back to their Cantel days.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Snowy said:


> Sorry, I should have added that I will extend my contract for another year. No hesitation on this.
> 
> I have never had any problems with Rogers and have also been a customer for many many years, dating back to their Cantel days.


In that case I hope you've been upgrading every year or two.

For others, the strangest thing I always read involves not wanting to upgrade since that requires a contract extension--meanwhile, they've been customers since forever and always will be.


----------



## sass (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm still happy with my 1st gen.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

HowEver said:


> For others, the strangest thing I always read involves not wanting to upgrade since that requires a contract extension--meanwhile, they've been customers since forever and always will be.


yeah I'm one of those people it's just the part about being stuck without being able to do anything about it, after being with Fido for 7 years I needed a new phone and couldn't afford so I had to go on a contract and I'm regretting it now as I'm only eligible for an upgrade sometime next year. Under fido's old rules I could have gotten a new iPhone next month as well as use my $120.00 Fido dollars as well towards it now I need a friggin data plan to use the Fido Dollars towards a smart phone.

Laterz


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

*different terms for Fido? Not fair!*

This is what is says on the Fido site:

If I already have an iPhone 3G from Fido and wish to upgrade to the new iPhone 3G S, are there any special offers?

Yes. For a limited time, existing iPhone 3G customers can apply their FidoDollars towards the no-term cost of the iPhone 3G S without subscribing to a data add-on. In addition these customers will receive a $100 FidoDollars Bonus top up towards the purchase of the new iPhone 3G S. This offer is effective June 19 to July 31st, 2009.


How come there's no deal is you spend over $100 per month for Fido customers?

:-(


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowy said:


> I hear you about the newest stuff from Apple.
> Unless something has changed recently, no sharing a plan between 2 iPhones.
> I think that plan is for the cheapo phones (I think).


you can share a voice plan between iPhones, but not data


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woohoo.... This is awesome news! :clap: New iPhone 3G S, here I come!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Well guess me and my $90 plan will skip the 3GS. Not that it had enough extra for me to shell out the cash AND extend my contract again. Still waiting to see what new companies emergy in the next year for some competition for once.


----------



## tommysvr (May 4, 2009)

Gosh I hope Australian carriers come out with a similar deal to this!!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Seeing I qualify, I am almost tempted to jump on this upgrade offer and extend my contract for another year. I just need to figure out how much I can sell my 3G iPhone for first. 

Damn, I hate having upgraditis.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, as a corporate customer, I waited until July 30 last year to snag the iPhone 3G. Gave them time to work things through as it were.

But today I find myself wanting that upgrade and this killer deal, so... after an hour on the phone with Rogers, starting with Customer Relations (where I always begin), then corporate paid, then corporate reimbursed, then Business Solutions, who hadn't heard of this promotion, back to customer relations and the person I got there hadn't heard either but checked with Business Solutions...

They took off my MSD code which gets me my great rate, but prevents me from getting consumer deals; and assured me no other changes, and I"m supposed to call back in a day to get the iPhone deal, and get the MSD code re-added to the account.

This is how I feel now.










Stop the ride, I want to get off...


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Fido and they do not offer this deal.
He explained that even though they are the same company they are "in competition" with Rogers (I don't see how) and have different pricing etc.

Their only deal regarding the iPhone is 100$ off the full price if you are an existing customer.

So you can get the iPhone 3Gs for 599$ and 699$ if you are an existing customer.

Has anyone received conflicting/matching information?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

and here I had minor dental surgery yesterday and was on drugs so I didn't venture out to the local store to think about upgrading.

my 3G serves me well, but geezus, I like it so much that I want the new one  lol

i'm going to check my bills b/c i'm sure i'm darn close to $100 per month and I'm sure I bought in September of last year.

And gee, it's father's day


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

I bough my iPhone 3G with the Rogers + 3 years contract on July 11th 2008 and today they told me i wouldn't be able to upgrade until July 11th 2009.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep in mind that as with most Rogers announcements, many customer service reps don't know about the information for a week, or unless you direct them to the right webpage:

rogers.com > iPhone > Current Rogers Customers? Find out how you can upgrade

I'd call in, and forget about stores for the upgrade, unless you know the salesperson really well. For some other purposes stores are good, but for upgrades they have no incentive and aren't usually willing to ask for discounts on your behalf. Stores/staff don't work for Rogers; they are completely independent.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Slathe said:


> I just got off the phone with Fido and they do not offer this deal.
> He explained that even though they are the same company they are "in competition" with Rogers (I don't see how) and have different pricing etc.
> 
> Their only deal regarding the iPhone is 100$ off the full price if you are an existing customer.
> ...


I just called and got the same story. By spend is likely $99.98 a month so I know they would find a way to screw me anyway. There is no way I am dropping $699 on a locked phone. Were it unlocked at that price, I would consider it. Who does Fido think they are kidding with not matching Rogers pricing.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Get lower Price and use Fido dollars*

Does anyone know the answer to this: 

- I am eligible for the lower price because I have a couple of phones with Fido so my monthly bill is greater than $100; 
- I have about $110 of Fido dollars accumulated. 


Assuming I extend my contract for another year, can I get the the iPhone 3GS for $299 - $110? $189 for the 32 Gig .... 



If I can, it would be tempting ....


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

ender78 said:


> I just called and got the same story. By spend is likely $99.98 a month so I know they would find a way to screw me anyway. There is no way I am dropping $699 on a locked phone. Were it unlocked at that price, I would consider it. Who does Fido think they are kidding with not matching Rogers pricing.


It's cheaper to pay your ECF with Fido and sign on as a new Rogers customer with a new contract than it is to buy the phone with their $100 off deal, unless you have some huge amount of Fido Dollars accumulated...


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know about this deal.
Does anyone have a sense of the value of used 3G phones on the used market?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

oops, duplicate post.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

*where are the Rogers bashers now*

I am not sensing any excitement, where excitement is due...

Rogers is offering:
early upgrades, iphone with no contract, discount for higher volume users, MMS, tethering...
i know we all bash Rogers, but today they deserve praise!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Jeepdude said:


> It's cheaper to pay your ECF with Fido and sign on as a new Rogers customer with a new contract than it is to buy the phone with their $100 off deal, unless you have some huge amount of Fido Dollars accumulated...


I have $50 in Fido dollars, can't I apply that to one of my Bills and then cancel ? I wonder if I can apply Fido dollars to the ECF? I really don't care who I am with. I may even do better with Rogers as I may get an additional discount due to the fact that I can get a discount for having both Rogers Internet and the cell.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jun 19, 2009)

I do agree... for once Rogers is doing something nice!

But I don't qualify personally for the promo because I am on a corporate plan...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iluvmacs said:


> I do agree... for once Rogers is doing something nice!
> 
> But I don't qualify personally for the promo because I am on a corporate plan...


Well, same here for now. Last year it took a few weeks for them to open up for corporate customers and this year that means we're still in time for the promotion. It's not over yet.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> and here I had minor dental surgery yesterday and was on drugs so I didn't venture out to the local store to think about upgrading.
> 
> my 3G serves me well, but geezus, I like it so much that I want the new one  lol
> 
> ...


so i don't qualify b/c i'm not consistently over the $100, but the last 2 months were and probably the last bill will be over $100 as well. I might call them again and see if they can make an exception. I did like the fact that if someone does qualify, they also get to keep their current 3G. I could sell it for $50 or so (maybe) or use it as a pure ipod touch.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> so i don't qualify b/c i'm not consistently over the $100, but the last 2 months were and probably the last bill will be over $100 as well. I might call them again and see if they can make an exception. I did like the fact that if someone does qualify, they also get to keep their current 3G. I could sell it for $50 or so (maybe) or use it as a pure ipod touch.


There are *lots* of reports of exceptions being made. Try again.

Oh, and the days of 'having' to give back your current phone to get an upgrade are long, long gone--7 or 8 years on Rogers. If your dealer took back your phone in that time, it was to sell it or use it as a loaner. Before that time, before GSM, the phone was useless without an ESN activation anyways, but since GSM started, really, you bought it, it's yours. *Don't* let a dealer take the phone you bought saying it's part of their upgrade policy: it isn't. These days, it's basically theft.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

HowEver said:


> There are *lots* of reports of exceptions being made. Try again.
> 
> Oh, and the days of 'having' to give back your current phone to get an upgrade are long, long gone--7 or 8 years on Rogers. If your dealer took back your phone in that time, it was to sell it or use it as a loaner. Before that time, before GSM, the phone was useless without an ESN activation anyways, but since GSM started, really, you bought it, it's yours. *Don't* let a dealer take the phone you bought saying it's part of their upgrade policy: it isn't. These days, it's basically theft.


Thanks However. I might try again. Not sure yet. I just checked my bill and I was right...over $100 again.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think I'll wait until the next version comes out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I tried again.

Kudos to Rogers, I got $500 back on my outright purchase of a 32GB black.*

For all the trepidation when the iPhone 3G was announced, Rogers announced a 6GB/month data plan, and an upgrade plan that included *anyone* who hadn't upgraded in the previous 3 months.

This time, even though their smartphone upgrade minimum is 2 years, if you upgraded last July to September, you get $500 back.

True, if for some reason I wound up not qualifying, I'd be chuffed, as the British say, but...



*+ taxes, go figure


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> I tried again.
> 
> Kudos to Rogers, I got $500 back on my outright purchase of a 32GB black.*
> 
> ...


You spend over 100/month on your bill?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> You spend over 100/month on your bill?


Cumulative between phones on the same bill.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Cumulative between phones on the same bill.


gotcha.
i'm averaging between 72-80 on mine. upgraded last july. don't think i'll be able to buy a new one anytime soon. weh :baby:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> gotcha.
> i'm averaging between 72-80 on mine. upgraded last july. don't think i'll be able to buy a new one anytime soon. weh :baby:


From what I've read on redflagdeals, tons of exceptions are being made around your mothly range.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

huh, oh really!? on corporate plans? would this be through retentions or regular customer service?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> huh, oh really!? on corporate plans? would this be through retentions or regular customer service?


Yes, some on corporate plans. You might need to call their Business Solutions office, depending on which kind plan you have.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Yes, some on corporate plans. You might need to call their Business Solutions office, depending on which kind plan you have.


Called Rogers today about the early adopter discount. Apparently, I'm only eligible for a 32gb iPhone 3Gs at $550 or 16gb at $450. Seems kind of steep to me, although it doesnt extend my contract... I wonder what their scale is like to determine these prices. I mean, I'm obviously not eligible for the full $500 discount, but how did they get to the $550 or $450 price ($150 discount).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers has extended promotional pricing for the iPhone 3GS until September 15th.

This news follows the extension of the 6GB/$30 month data plan until September 15th.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Called Rogers today about the early adopter discount. Apparently, I'm only eligible for a 32gb iPhone 3Gs at $550 or 16gb at $450. Seems kind of steep to me, although it doesnt extend my contract... I wonder what their scale is like to determine these prices. I mean, I'm obviously not eligible for the full $500 discount, but how did they get to the $550 or $450 price ($150 discount).


The carrier assumes that its subsidies are spread out over three years. When you want to buy a year ahead of the usual upgrade eligibility, that throws Rogers' balance out of whack: it can't assume you'll just keep buying phones to make up for the difference, and if it charged the $199/299 every time you'd never be profitable for them. It's at once calculated but also fairly important to the way carriers work.


----------

